# Saturn



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

Tried to get a pic last night and it turned out ok. Keep in mind neither my telescope nor my camera is designed for astrophotography. I just held the camera up to the eyepiece. It looks a million times better with your eye.

Click to enlarge


----------



## Hypoponera (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shot! What scope are you using? Saturn is always an impressive sight no matter what the size of scope you use.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> Nice shot! What scope are you using? Saturn is always an impressive sight no matter what the size of scope you use.


Celestron 8" dob. 25 mm eyepeice with a 2x barlow lens.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 26, 2008)

not bad..im gueesing your enjoy this

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2189600725/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## king_frog (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, I need a telescope so bad :mellow:


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> not bad..im gueesing your enjoy this http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2189600725/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Of course. That is a pic taken with the proper equipment which I do not have.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!

I just ordered a telescope 2days ago. It should arrive sometime this week, I can't wait!


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Nice!I just ordered a telescope 2days ago. It should arrive sometime this week, I can't wait!


What are you getting?


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing, Rick! I didn't know that you could get a picture like with regular equipment! Which part of the sky can I find Saturn?


----------



## Hypoponera (Feb 26, 2008)

"Celestron 8" dob. 25 mm eyepeice with a 2x barlow lens."

Sweet setup! Sure beats the tar out of my old 70mm refractor. I love astronomy! I even managed to take several classes on the subject. Alas, I suck at calculus! So no minor there. Now I just read "Astronomy" and "Sky +'scope" and pull the refractor out to look at the moon with the kids.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Amazing, Rick! I didn't know that you could get a picture like with regular equipment! Which part of the sky can I find Saturn?


Kind of depends on where you're located. For me and probably most of the US it is in the eastern sky and at midnight is almost straight overhead. Unless you know what to look for it looks like a star that is a little off yellow in color. There are many websites that have star charts and sky maps to tell you where things are that month.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, I'll have to check out some websites. It's cold outside over here at night.


----------

